# 1908 Monarch Malleable K 706



## LynnK (Nov 1, 2008)

My "New" Pride and Joy


----------



## smokinj (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow thats cool!


----------



## mikepinto65 (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice stove, My father has an old village crawford royal he uses, i'll take some pics for you to see


----------



## fossil (Nov 10, 2008)

That's incredible.  There must have been about a 600-page instruction manual for it.  It's gorgeous.  Did you restore it?  Rick


----------



## LynnK (Nov 11, 2008)

I wish I could restore something like that...The owner says he used to do restorations on stoves and had several once upon a time, giving the remainder of his inventory to his adult children. This man is now in his late 80's and really didn't know much about the history of it except his wife used it to warm the kitchen on cold winter days when the furnace was lagging. He suggested I throw a lump of coal or two in it to keep it going thru the night. I did order 2 cookbooks that the Monarch Malleable put out which has stove info in them...one is for a 1906  and one is a 1909 so I am in the ballpark! I know it has a duplex venting system, but thats about all I know at this point. I amin the process of retiling my floor and a wall it will set in front of. When I actually get it up and baking I will post another pic...of home made pies and bread....I love to bake! I would love to do my turkey in there this year...so we will see!
Thanks again, Lynn


----------

